# AFI DIRECTING 2020 ESSAYS



## MissSophie (Nov 25, 2019)

Describe why you made the moving image project in #1 and the lesson(s) you learned from making it (one page maximum).
Describe why you made the moving image project in #2 and the lesson(s) you learned from making it (one page maximum).
Hi Everyone,

I'm applying for the Directing program at AFI and would like to know if anyone has any idea what is expected of me when writing these essays.

NB: This would be my second time applying. I need helpful answers. Thanks.


----------

